# Window fails to co-operate



## Psychosis (Mar 14, 2009)

There are several issues with my computer right now, here i am disappointed, famished and desperate for the aid of this forum.

- My monitor trips, like it goes blank for 2-3 seconds randomly (could be an hardware issue)

- My computer even though on SSD is slow at times

- I had 3 other hard drives and one of them was ancient and contained bad sectors so i have disconnected it, which improved my PC but the two others, one of them is relatively old and one is a brand new one, what happens is, my PC at times would crash and then PC fails to reboot from the SSD and accesses old drives for windows which have none, therefore, I cannot boot, in order to fix it, I have to open my PC, disconnect my hard drives so the only remaining is SSD and restart my PC which where the boot actually happens and then i reconnect my other drives again, this happens after every few days? ??????? >.<

- Thirdly, I am using a Samsung 27' monitor and I do not know what is wrong with all of this, i cannot enter bios, it presents me with a blank screen, so I cannot re-install windows too, I have windows written on a USB drive too and it gives me a strange error that my drives are some other type, whereas initially I have installed the windows from that very USB.

I spend decent money to get this pc made, but.... =( help.

Also my start button isn't responding and "My Computer" doesn't appear on my desktop.



> 2016-04-03 18:27:33 -------- d-sh--w- C:\found.004
> 2016-03-31 15:03:40 -------- d-sh--w- C:\found.003
> 2016-03-30 19:20:50 -------- d-sh--w- C:\found.002
> 2016-03-16 19:18:12 -------- d-sh--w- C:\found.001
> ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are getting several Hard Drive errors on *Disk 2* (eg) whatever HDD is plugged into SATA Port 2, which is causing errors on the SSD. If you are not sure, go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, Right click the* diskmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Lower Pane, look at the Disk # to find out the drive letter. 
In Windows go to Start/Run and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated_Command Prompt_, type the drive letter of Disk #2. (eg) *G: *and press enter (eg) *G:\>* at this prompt type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Type a *Y* for Yes, and restart the computer. _Check Disk_ will start at next bootup and go through 5 stagees and check the HDD for bad sectors, so it will take a long time.


----------



## Psychosis (Mar 14, 2009)

F:\>chkdsk /R
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another
process. Chkdsk may run if this volume is dismounted first.
ALL OPENED HANDLES TO THIS VOLUME WOULD THEN BE INVALID.
Would you like to force a dismount on this volume? (Y/N) y
Volume dismounted. All opened handles to this volume are now invalid.
Volume label is Anime.

Stage 1: Examining basic file system structure ...
99168 file records processed.
File verification completed.
198 large file records processed.
0 bad file records processed.

Stage 2: Examining file name linkage ...
100504 index entries processed.
Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.
0 unindexed files recovered to lost and found.

Stage 3: Examining security descriptors ...
Security descriptor verification completed.
669 data files processed.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
12956000 USN bytes processed.
Usn Journal verification completed.

Stage 4: Looking for bad clusters in user file data ...
99152 files processed.
File data verification completed.

Stage 5: Looking for bad, free clusters ...
2704579 free clusters processed.
Free space verification is complete.

Windows has scanned the file system and found no problems.
No further action is required.

71681998 KB total disk space.
60681040 KB in 7291 files.
2492 KB in 670 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
180150 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
10818316 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
17920499 total allocation units on disk.
2704579 allocation units available on disk.

The drives on disk #2 are E, I, F and G -- E and I cannot be scanned, they are reserved space, the data I posted is of F, I will post the data on G soon.

Thank you for your help Spunk.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You do not need to post the log file for Check Disk. 
If you want a second opinion, download the ISO image for *Seatools*, Burn the image to CD using* IMGBurn* or burn it to USB Flash drive with *SeaFlash*, all in my signature. Boot off of the newly created Media and run the Short and Long Diagnostic tests on Disk 2.


----------

